# At Sunrise Ridge Resort,  Parksville BC



## Greg G (Jun 4, 2011)

Was pleasantly suprised they put us in a nice Waterfront 2 bedroom Villa.
Great view.
Sunny and 70 today and the next 2 days.  Parksville is on the east coast of Vancouver Island, about mid island.

[IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4jPCdfVW4Os/TepveVPxQsI/AAAAAAAAFmE/uxaOBWPlhes/s800/DSCF0171.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-IaQvP7Mwo7o/TepxOARWViI/AAAAAAAAFmc/WLMyJ5c0jhc/s800/DSCF0157.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

Images at
https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/VancouverIslandJune2011?authkey=Gv1sRgCL-WvLKdo-qMWg#

Greg


----------



## BarCol (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice pics and it looks like a nice resort - is it near Pacific Shores?


----------



## Greg G (Jun 4, 2011)

Barb

Pacific shores I believe is also on Craig Bay but southeast of Sunrise Ridge Resort.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jun 4, 2011)

The VanIsle 360 2011 Yacht race sailed by Parksville today.  Got a few good pics while I was out in the Bay at low tide.  They sailed pretty close to where the water had receded.  Hopefully we'll see them on our second week in Victoria where they should sail by/layover on the round the island race (start/end in Nanaimo)

Greg

[IMGL]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-0TgOcJvrq7Y/Teqvh7T06II/AAAAAAAAFoE/KzoixBNzdFQ/s800/DSCF0243.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NEXxgTowzeg/TequtrrJynI/AAAAAAAAFn4/zULZGS3_p-E/s800/DSCF0271.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]


----------



## BarCol (Jun 5, 2011)

oh man what a great week to be there (would have loved to see the yachts race...o better been on one) - was this RCI or II or neither??


----------



## Greg G (Jun 5, 2011)

Barb

This was an II exchange.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jun 5, 2011)

Got a few pics of a bald eagle at low tide yesterday.  I didn't get as close as I wanted with my old 6X optical zoom camera, and this guy was skittish, but he was definitely big (didn't do any post processing/cropping yet so these are as is although if you go to the link you can zoom in some with the magnifying glass icon)
https://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/VancouverIslandJune2011#

Greg

[IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-1cMNQwweqro/TequuM9S90I/AAAAAAAAFoo/P7FggU2NzT8/s800/DSCF0281.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-MEo7r-JnWWE/TequslK91rI/AAAAAAAAFow/hOHFUGb8dsA/s800/DSCF0284.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]


----------

